
Money Is Losing Its Meaning - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/money-losing-meaning-100023306.html
======
sharemywin
That's because the bulk of the money doesn't actually flow to the economy.
Banks, multinational(cartels) and other rent seekers hoard the money.

1\. Banks build their reserves to lend but they don't change lending standards
so the money doesn't flow out.

2\. multinationals buy stock back to raise stock values up instead of bigger
dividends

3\. coastal real estates prices just go up and up.

4\. educational costs have skyrocket over the decades. Did calculus become
more complex?

